# croc pot beef roast



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

thought i would start this thread for all those that live in an apartment and can't grill: 

Best recipe i have ever used
Any size chuck roast 
1 envelope onion soup
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 can of coke(Use ONLY coke or it won't turn out as well)

I don't know an exact time to cook it i do it by feel(If i had to guess i would say about 6 hrs on high). You can put it on high or low the recipe is just a good.


----------

